# problemas al imprimir ares pcb



## striker (Abr 22, 2011)

Hola de nuevo amigos. 
Les cuento mi pequeño problema. Bueno yo ya tengo mi pcb terminado y todo, solo que a la hora de imprimir en la impresora, los componentes y el tamaño de la placa, no son del tamaño real, sino un poco mas pequeños.

ya estuve tratando de solucionarlo pero no he podido.

Alguien que ya haya tenido este problema pudiera orientarme?

de antemano gracias.

andjunto la imagen de pantalla a la hora de la impresion


----------



## osk_rin (Abr 22, 2011)

m.. ya checaste las propiedades de la impresora, el tamaño del papel y esas cosas ????
es lo unico que se me ocurre :S


----------



## striker (Abr 22, 2011)

si ya cheque eso y todo esta bien. Lo unico que se me ocurre es que pueda haber un poco de incompatibilidad a la hora de imprimir con windows seven.

Aunque no estoy seguro de eso.


----------



## osk_rin (Abr 22, 2011)

y que tal si pruebas primero creando un archivo pdf. 
y ya despues imprimes el archivo pdf lee este tema es sencillo, tambien estan los links para instalar cutepdf, espero y te sirva 

saludos


----------



## pablolet (May 1, 2011)

con lo del pdf se soluciona, al pdf lo guarda a escala.


----------

